# European Breakdown for American RV



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

My insurance with the NFU for both our 10ton+ American RV and tow car expires in August.

In Sept we are heading for Spain for 12 months so are looking for European Breakdown to add to the NFU insurance, who don't offer breakdown cover for RVs or changing insurance company to one that includes RV Euro breakdown.

Some friends have suggested RAC Arrival but why should you have to join the C&CC to buy this package?

Any suggestions would be gratefully received.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Mick,

Safeguard are at least worth a phonecall unless someone on here knows for certain they won't suit or be uncompetitive. Their European breakdown is with AA Fleet Services (NOT the same as AA for the car) and in inclusive in their premiums.

Dave


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dave, Thanks for what I hope is the first of many?

Family commitments in the first 12 months since returning from the US kept us in the UK, breakdown for the RV wasn't to important as she's hardly moved.

Mick


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We used AA Fleet through Safeguard in Belgium a couple of years ago. Their service and afterservice was fantastic. They even knew an
american motorhome garage near Brussels that they took us to.


----------

